# Rear axle and diff



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of the rear end. It's got ten bolts. There are some numbers down by the "Use Limited Slip Diff Oil Only" warning plate. I think those numbers are 979508. 

Any ideas on which read diff I have and possibly the gear ratio? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

From your pic's view,clean off about 2-4" on the right side of the axle tube.May have the info you need there.64 has ratio and 65-67 has code..JB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There should be 2 letters stamped into the axle tube about 12 inches to the right of the cover.....they are a factory code for the rear ratio.


----------

